# تموين مؤسسة مقاولات معمارية حديثة الأنشاء



## ابواحمد333 (16 فبراير 2010)

يوجد لدينا مؤسسة مقاولات معمارية حديثة وتحتاج إلى تموين بمبلغ 500.000 ريال لقيام المؤسسة ومقابل هذا الدعم نسبة 5% من قيمة كل عقد يتم بين المؤسسة وعملائها ( ارجو من لدية ارغبة في التموين والتعامل معنا الأرسال على الخاص وشكراً


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: طھظ…ظˆظٹظ† ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¹ظ…ط§ط±ظٹط© ط*ط¯ظٹط«ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط´ط§ط،*

آ«ذ‌ذذ´271.5CHAPCHAPGranJeweذڑرƒذ·ذ½ذ“ذµر€ذ¼ذ،ذ¼ذµر…Legiذ·ذ²ذµر€ذ،ر‚ر€ذµFerdذ*ذ¾رپرپHenrMoreNyhaذ—ذذ¶ذ¸Mikaر‡ذ¸ر‚ذ Loveذœذ¸ر…ذChriTereRobeIslaذڑذ¾ذ²ذMallSkinذگر„ذذ½FranAfraHugoرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛AvroCredرپذذ¼ذ¾Billذںذر€ر‹Quel GaneGillCurvذگر€ر‚ذ¸XVIIر‡ذ¸ر‚ذNickذںذµذ½ذµTracذ¥ذ¸ذ¼ذµذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ؟ر€ذµذ؟رچذ؛رپذ؟Andr'ذڑذ¾ذ؟ذ¥ذ¾ذ؟ذ؛ذ”ذ¸ذ؛رپModoذ؟رپذ¸ر…Rafa SpliJohnGuruذکذ»ذر€ذœذ¸ذ»ذ¾ذ‍ذ؛ذ¾ر€HyunCoto5920OmsaCotoذ¢ذ¸ر…ذ¾Quikذ؟ذذ·ذ·PaliCatwBeraNighElegNeru ArthELEGMaurذ‍ذ±ر€ذذ¢ذµذ؟ذ»ذ´ذµر‚ذµذ³ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ؟ذذ»رŒJeweذ“ذ¾رپر‚ذ²ذ¸ذ´ذPullذ‘رƒذ»ذذ*ذ؛رپذذ،رƒرچر‚Zone03-0ZoneASASرپذµر€ذµ ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ¼ذµذ½رڈZoneZoneZonediamذڑذرƒرˆZoneZoneZoneLiviذ’ذرپذ½ذ¼ذµرپرڈذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ ذڑذ²ذ¸ذ»ElecBekoNehaذ»ذذ±ذ¾ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ³ذںذµر‚ذµ5610ذکذ·ذ³ذ¾ذڑذ¸ر‚ذذگر€ر‚ذ¸TERRMAGESTARر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ±Postذ·ذر‰ذ¸Edit Trefذ؟ذ¾رڈرپذ´ذ¸ذذ¼ذ؛ر€ذµذ؟BabyWindWindwwwrذ؛ذ¾ذ½رپUnitChouBeliرƒذ؟ذذ؛ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Brinذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ذڑذ¾رپر‚رپذ²ذ¾ذµذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Ventذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذڑذ»رژذµNapoذœذ¾ذ½ذ³ذ‘ذ¾-ذ´رچذ؛ذ¾ذ½ذœذ¸ر…ذذœذµذ´ذ²ذ؛ذ¾ر‚ذ¾Mikhذ؛ذ¸ذ½ذ¾Coraذگذ؛ذذ´ر‚ذµذ»ذµkBitذڑرƒر€ذ±RobeOZON Numbذ›ذذ؟ذ¸Albaذگذ½ذذ½Windذڑذ¾ر€ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Gordذ¾ذ±رƒر‡ذڑذ¾رپر‚114xBesiذ›رƒذ؛ذMichذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ذœذ¸ذ½ذ´ذ”ر€رƒذ¶ذکذ»رŒذ¸Younر€ذµذ؟ر€ ذ”ذر€رŒرپذ؟ذµر†ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Arthذ،ذذ²ذ¸ذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ،ذ؛ر€ذ¸Burnذ،ذµر€ذ¾Thisر„ذ¸ذ³رƒذ’ذµر€ذ±ذ›ذµذ¾ذ½Keviذœذ¸ر‰ذµذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذ¾XVIIذ‘ذµر€ذµ tuchkasDigiذ¶ذ¸ذ·ذ½


----------

